#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Статистика Минюста.

## Караульный

Вот, наткнулся, решил что может быть интересным:
Согласно официальной статистике ГУИН Минюста РФ в России при исправительно-трудовых колониях действуют 677 молельных комнат и 343 храма. Из которых 324 православных храма, 10 мечетей, 3 баптистских и 5 буддийских храмов.

----------


## Тера

Отрадно. Только, это, наверное, на Дальнем Востоке

----------


## Руслан

Прямо "Весна, лето, осень, зима и снова.. весна" Ким ки-Дука

----------

